# ITB'S on mech injection



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

what are the options? And if you can post pics of said setups that would be great. I know of kugelfischer and ive seen it on an Oettinger setup. What else is there?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

That is about it. I'm sure there is one or two other company's that made setups similar to that, but besides that there isn't anything available.

Why?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hillborn used to make one a well but x2 on the WHY????!!!! Mechanical injection of any kind is so yestertech, parts availability is scarce and EFI is cheap with Megasquirt. A set of used GSXR ITB's costs under $200 ( I know someone who got a set for $25!)


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

All I have to contribute. I don't know who or where the car is from. Just saved the pics. CIS is mechanical....kinda....


----------



## GTInoise (Aug 26, 2009)

Ever since I learned about kugelfischer injection, ive had an idea about using the CIS with some kind of ITB's. Glad to see it can be done.

Now im doing it :laugh:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Still pulling air thru the air meter. So, I don't see as big a gain to be made as with EFI & ITB's. 

And from talking with an old-timer about his car with the Hilborn, it runs off of a mechanical injection pump driven by the motor, he has street driven them with that setup, but not an ideal setup. And they can have a problem with leaning out at top-end too. His problem was getting the pumps dyno'd at the full rpm range of the motor, most shops couldn't do it, so he was kinda in the dark as too fuel flow near max rpm's.


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

eh just curious. im not much a electrical technician or computer programmer type. So on that note how hard is it to program megasquirt?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

you start with a working map from a similar built engine. From there it's a learning curve but at least it will run to start.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

And with the latest version of Tuner Studio (tuning software for MS) you really just need to get the car running and idling. It (tuner studio) has a really good autotune sub program in it.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

When did this forum become about discouraging people's ideas?

Lots of smart folks here, no idea why they don't just answer the questions instead of advertising for megasquirt.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Not discouraging anyone.... It's just that mechanical injected ITBS are hen's teeth anymore. Unless you have a nearly unlimited budget and awsome fabrications skills it would be really tough to do. That's MY opinion. The cool factor would be immense though....


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=192204

188hp. 1.6L. nuff said. granted you couldnt daily it to be sure but the idea is entertaining isnt it? :laugh: i would guess thats essentially a supervee motor?

and lest we forget that the can am mclarens and porsches were both on mechanical. so i suppose that covers the why a bit better. what exactly went into making the cis setup work? do you have a build thread? hows performance on a setup like that? curious...:thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

veefreek said:


> what exactly went into making the cis setup work? do you have a build thread? hows performance on a setup like that? curious...:thumbup:



CIS pretty much works "as is" out of the box.:thumbup:

Not the most efficient setup these days, but that was the hot shizz in the '80s.


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

Do you know if that setup use the cis injectors and were modifications required to the tb's? also i heard that cis tends to get fuel cut above 7k or so. does this apply? opcorn:


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

CIS has no rev limit


----------

